# 2012 Expectations



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

2012 is going to be a very big one for us outdoor enthusiasts. Starting tomorrow, we only have 365 days left. So go out and buy your next license and you won't be throwing any money away. It will expire the same day the earth ends it's travels. At least according to some. The long term Myan calendar ends on Dec. 21, 2012 and of course there could not be anything left after that, right?
So, we have some big decisions to make before that day. I hope the Wildlife Board considers this when they make up the season dates for the antlerless elk tags and have them end before Dec. 21 and not extend them into the end of Jan. 2013. Keep that in mind when you apply for your antlerless tags fellas. If you can't get your tag filled before Dec. 21, you are wasting your money.
For the most part everyone who draws a LE tag should have the opportunity to hunt their entire season. This is good. Even the late muzzleload deer tag for the Crawfords will be done before Dec. 21st.
As for the deer herd. Well, it will end too and long before Option 2 will prove it's positive effect on the herd growth and health...sorta sad to think about. BUT on the positive side of things, the Utah elk herd will end long before the wolves are established and destroy them. That really makes me grin.
Yes, 2012 is going to be a big one for us all. If you had any plans on having your name put in any of the record books, you best be concentrating really hard and maybe you should lower your expectations some. Perhaps instead of bagging that 400 class bull, you might want to target a large crappie or blue gill instead...just a thought. 
Well, I just had to lay it out for all of you. Remember there are a whole lot of things more important to think about and for sure a whole lot of things that mean more than arguing over Option 2 or who is on the Wildlife Board swaying the thought process, or even whether that was a wolf or a very large off colored coyote you just saw run through that opening. Gotta love those Myans, they were thinking way out of the box when they ended the calendar like they did.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If the world is going to end on 12/21/12 then I'm going take my longbow up to Yellowstone and do a little bowhunting. Gonna get me a buffalo, a grizz, a woof or two and a couple monster elk. What are they going to do?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL... There are some fish above a wire I am going to fish to on the green for sure that day!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck, if it is going to end at the end of next year, why put limits on tags and just give everyone that wants and elk or deer tag a tag :?


----------

